# Excision Gouty Tophi Fingers



## cwilson3333 (Jan 11, 2016)

Need some help with the CPT code for this procedure

Excision of gouty tophi, thumb, index finger and long finger
Incision extended from distal to DIP joints, involving dorsal and volar aspects.

Thanks to all,
Carol


----------

